# Monday report spur squiggles nipple



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Headed out Sunday around 4pm. trolled on the way to the spur for about an hour as the sun went down- we were in about 100 feet of water and had not reached the edge yet but that was all the sunlight I had left so we took a shot. Nothing. 

Onward to the spur for night time swordfishing. Southeast wind made for a little bit of a wet ride but some people pay hundreds of dollars for the salt facial we received for free. An hour or two in, I heard something in the cockpit and asked Al if he heard that- he said not but I smell it! There was a flying fish that had jumped in. I guess they like the blue LED cockpit lights because this is the second time in tow trips that we have had a flier jump in! Tossed him back and continued on.... we hit the spur, assessed the drift, and then positioned Cheryl Sue for the night drift. We deployed 2 rigged squid with a 48oz lead and LED lights. The moon went down and what a show- the stars were awesome! Fishing by 11, up at 6. Pulled the swordfish baits in and neither had been touched. I botched up bringing one in and knocked the LED light off before I got it into the boat. I could see it for a while before it dropped out of sight forever...

Spur was in blue water. Headed east towards squiggles to try and find the transition between blue and green. On the charts it looked like a really clean, short transition from the squiggles headed north west. We had what I am guessing was ****** in the spread as we got close to the transition. Long flat had a little drag get pulled, then mousetrap then all was quiet again. We tried the old trick of dropping it back and reeling it back in quickly but whatever it was was gone. Came across scattered grass with a few small bunches- that was the line. Not nearly as formed or epic as I was hoping. Ran in a little, out a little, in a little, out a little trying to find a place where it formed up enough to make it good but never found it. We did see floating debris here and there but I guess it is still too new- nothing was on any of it that we could see or get to bite. Ran north ish and Hilton’s was on target, but we could not get a bite and could not find a well formed line. Running out of daytime so we headed towards the nipple where it turned green. Fished the edge above that as the sun called it quits for the day and then we did the same. 

Still a great day on the water. I just did not expect to get skunked with what looked like some great conditions. The “Michael” water is moving fast as you will see from the pics. Oh well- that will happen I guess. 

The seas were as predicted for the trip- around 2 feet. Water temp ranged from 79-82.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Fish or no fish sounds like a good trip. Sometimes you just have to settle for a nice day.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for your post


----------



## Finmanfish (Dec 12, 2016)

I follow Hilton’s as well, I base my offshore trips on blue water and Altimetry. I’ve always done well at the Spur when you have an upwelling/blue altimetry. The difference in what you see in the water at night in your lights is incredible. I won’t go out there unless the Altimetry is right. Do yourself a favor and read the tutorial on Hilton’s on how to read that chart. I say all this because that area is currently in a deep downwelling aka dead water. Cheers


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great point on the altimetry. I hate to admit it, but I did not look at that chart for that trip. Rookie mistake. Here is what it looked like. I headed east of the spur. I guess I should have gone west!


----------

